# neat pore pattern in yellow sucupira face grain



## phinds (Jun 17, 2016)

I just took some pics of a piece of yellow sucupira (Sweetia fruticosa) that I had processed and was struck by the grain pattern.

Here's the end grain closeup and a face grain closeup, each being 1/4" x 1/4" and then a bigger shot of the face at 1" wide by 1/2" high, which really shows much better what I found so neat.

You can see the strong vasicentric parenchyma surrounding the pores in the end grain closeup. In the face grain, it looks like little straws with thick wall and a small center cut at a sharp angle.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## phinds (Jun 17, 2016)

ACCCKKKKK ! I just realized it looks like a bunch of orange hypodermic needles. Yuck !


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 18, 2016)

phinds said:


> ACCCKKKKK ! I just realized it looks like a bunch of orange hypodermic needles. Yuck !


Thankfully I don't see that! It is a beautiful pattern. I love so many of your end grain shots.


----------



## phinds (Jun 18, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> Thankfully I don't see that! It is a beautiful pattern. I love so many of your end grain shots.


Thanks. My son tells me some of them would make a neat art-work poster.


----------

